# A Teaser In Philly



## nicksplowing (Oct 5, 2005)

WELL 1 A.M. 12/2 STARTED SNOWING LIKE A BEAR .....BY 2 A.M. IT WAS OVER WOKE UP TO SOME SLEET AND FREEZING RAIN BUT THE GROUND IS JUST A LITTLE TO WARM STILL I GUESS WENT OUT TO CHECK A FEW PLACES BUT NOTTA.........HERE IS A PICTURE OF PENNDOT DUMPING SALT ON WET ROADS NOT A BIT OF ICE OR SNOW BUT HEY WHAT ARE TAXES FOR LOLpayuppayup


----------



## tinymitymo (Feb 23, 2007)

It just started to snow here.......

We shall see:redbounce


----------



## 92XT (Nov 30, 2007)

Typical Philly Stuff.........now Its Going Down To 20 Degrees Tonite.mon.dec.3rd


----------



## 92XT (Nov 30, 2007)

Looks like we'll be chasing flakes wed. nite dec. 5,07


----------



## 92XT (Nov 30, 2007)

nickplowing1972;444253 said:


> WELL 1 A.M. 12/2 STARTED SNOWING LIKE A BEAR .....BY 2 A.M. IT WAS OVER WOKE UP TO SOME SLEET AND FREEZING RAIN BUT THE GROUND IS JUST A LITTLE TO WARM STILL I GUESS WENT OUT TO CHECK A FEW PLACES BUT NOTTA.........HERE IS A PICTURE OF PENNDOT DUMPING SALT ON WET ROADS NOT A BIT OF ICE OR SNOW BUT HEY WHAT ARE TAXES FOR LOLpayuppayup


 that looks like 476 northbound on ramp from 76.....is it....i dont remember a stop sign there.


----------

